#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: مشکل در ذخیره فایل های بازیابی شده توسط Wondershare MobileGo

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام به همه همکاران و اساتید محترم 
بنده با  نرم افزار  Wondershare MobileGo از قسمت data recovery پیامک ها و مخاطبین حذف  شده رو بازیابی کردم ولی متاسفانه واسه ذخیره مشکل دارم هر کاری کردم نمیشه فایل های بازیابی شده رو ذخیره کنم  از دوستان کسی هست راهنمایی کنه؟درضمن از آخرین ورژن این نرم افزار استفاده میکنم و همچنین برنامه رو اکتیو کردم.از دوستان و همکاران خواهشمندم که هرچه سریعتر مشکل بنده رو حل بفرمایند با تشکر.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohssen

سلام منظورتون چیه نمیشه ذخیره کنم؟ نحوه ذخیره رو نمیدونید یا فایلها قابل استفاده نیستن بعد ذخیره؟

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام منظورتون چیه نمیشه ذخیره کنم؟ نحوه ذخیره رو نمیدونید یا فایلها قابل استفاده نیستن بعد ذخیره؟


تمام موردهای که میخواستم رو بازیابی کرده مثلا تمام پیامک ها و مخاطبین حذف شده بازیابی کرده(پیش نمایش بهم نشون میده) ولی وقتی که گزینه recovery رو میزنم که توی سیستم ذخیره بشه اینجاست که مشکل داره و هر کاری میکنم امکان ذخیره توی سیستم رو ندارم

----------


## mohssen

ریکاوری رو میزنید چی میشه؟
این آموزش رو دیدی؟
*How To Use Wondershare Mobile Go For Android - YouTube*

----------


## maryam_sh

> ریکاوری رو میزنید چی میشه؟
> این آموزش رو دیدی؟
> *How To Use Wondershare Mobile Go For Android - YouTube*


آموزش واسم قابل دیدن نیست رفتم صفحه youtube آموزش باز نمیکنه اگه امکان داره لینک دانلود رو واسم بذارین تا دانلود کنم و ببینم.از مشکلی که دارم عکس میذارم

وقتی که گزینه recovery میزنم عکس شماره 1 نشون میده و وقتی که گزینه continue trial میزنم هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته و پنجره بسته میشه و اگه گزینه purchase feature میزنم عکس شماره 2 نشون میده از همکاران میخوام که راهنماییبفرمایند.

*عکس شماره 1:*





*عکس شماره 2:*

----------


## maryam_sh

منتظر راهنمایی دوستان و همکاران هستم.با تشکر

----------


## mohssen

سلام خوب مشخصه بر خلاف حرفتون توی پست اول
شما برنامه رو کرک نکردید و با برنامه trial امکان ذخیره وجود نداره 
شما برنامه رو کرک کنید مشکل حل میشه

----------

*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام خوب مشخصه بر خلاف حرفتون توی پست اول
> شما برنامه رو کرک نکردید و با برنامه trial امکان ذخیره وجود نداره 
> شما برنامه رو کرک کنید مشکل حل میشه


همکار گرامی برنامه رو از سایت سافت گذر و طبق گفته سایت اکتیو کردم ولی نمیدونم چرا اینجوری هست اگه ممکنه شما راهنمایی بفرمایید که باید چکار کنم؟ممنون میشم.اگه دانلود اون آموزش هم واسه بنده بذارین سپاس گذار میشم از لطف و محبتی که در حق بنده میفرمایید

----------


## mohssen

متاسفانه الان اینترنتم سرعت نداره اگه حل نشد شب دانلودش میکنم و فردا باهم حلش میکنیم

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> متاسفانه الان اینترنتم سرعت نداره اگه حل نشد شب دانلودش میکنم و فردا باهم حلش میکنیم


سلام دوباره خدمت شما.آقا mohssen منتظر کمک و راهنماییتون هستم

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

از این برنامه استفاده کنید :

http://www.coolmuster.com/android/re...-sim-card.html

کرکشو هم ضمیمه کردم .

----------

*amen*,*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*mohssen*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

سلام مجدد

این برنامه هم هست ، اما فکر کنم قبلیه بهتر باشه :

http://www.tenorshare.com/products/a...-recovery.html

کرک ضمیمه شد ، بعد از کرک کردن یک شماره سریال الکی بزنید تا برنامه رجیستر بشه .....

----------

*amen*,*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*mohssen*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام مجدد
> 
> این برنامه هم هست ، اما فکر کنم قبلیه بهتر باشه :
> 
> http://www.tenorshare.com/products/a...-recovery.html
> 
> کرک ضمیمه شد ، بعد از کرک کردن یک شماره سریال الکی بزنید تا برنامه رجیستر بشه .....



تشکر ولی بنده میخوام با اون برنامه ای که خودم معرفی کردم کارم رو انجام بدم ولی متاسفانه مشکل دارم ازدوستان و همکاران درخواست راهنمایی دارم

----------

*mohssen*

----------


## mohssen

سلام برنامه رو دانلود و نصب کردم چند مدل کرک مختلف هم براش دانلود کردم هیچ کدوم اکتیوش نکرد!!

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام برنامه رو دانلود و نصب کردم چند مدل کرک مختلف هم براش دانلود کردم هیچ کدوم اکتیوش نکرد!!


سلام آقا mohssen پس باید چکار کنم؟اگه به نتیجه ای رسیدین اطلاع بدین.اون فایل آموزشی واسم آپلود نکردین.تشکر

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

این نسخه را دانلود و نصب کنید ، بعد از نصب شدن اینترنت را قطع کنید برنامه را اجرا کرده و به قسمت رجیستر بروید ، فایل Keygen را اجرا کرده و کلید net block را بزنید ، بعد ایمیلی را وارد کرده و کلید Generate را بزنید ، بعد هم با ایمیل و سریال داده شده رجیستر کنید ، برای از بین نرفتن رجیستر برنامه حتما باید برنامه را بوسیله Firewall بلوک کنید و برنامه را آپدیت نکنید / موفق باشید .

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ARJMc_aEb...for_Andro.html

Reg.jpg

----------

*amen*,*maryam_sh*,*mohssen*,*sohil62*

----------


## Service Manual

> تشکر ولی بنده میخوام با اون برنامه ای که خودم معرفی کردم کارم رو انجام بدم ولی متاسفانه مشکل دارم ازدوستان و همکاران درخواست راهنمایی دارم


سلام

دقت کنید برنامه coolmuster که براتون گذاشتم حتی قابلیت ریکاوری SMS و Contact های حذف شده از روی سیم کارت رو هم داره !

فقط کافیه درایور گوشیتون نصب باشه و سیستم عامل گوشی رو شناسایی کنه و سیم کارتتون هم روی یک گوشی آندروید باشه ......

----------

*amen*,*maryam_sh*,*mohssen*,*sohil62*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> 
> دقت کنید برنامه coolmuster که براتون گذاشتم حتی قابلیت ریکاوری SMS و Contact های حذف شده از روی سیم کارت رو هم داره !
> 
> فقط کافیه درایور گوشیتون نصب باشه و سیستم عامل گوشی رو شناسایی کنه و سیم کارتتون هم روی یک گوشی آندروید باشه ......



سلام دوباره خدمت شما برنامه Wondershare MobileGo رو دانلود کردم 28 مگابایت دانلود شد ولی بی ارزش ورژن پایین تر این برنامه اون قابلیت هایی که توی ورژن بالاتر داره توی ورژن پایین ترش نیست در کل تشکر میکنم از اینکه به پست بنده توجه فرمودین.منتظر راهنمایی دوستان هستم

----------


## elnino909

سلام . از اینجا جدیدترین ورژنش دانلود کنید . من زیاد از این برنامه استفاده میکنم بخاطر تعویض رام .و تا حالا مشکلی نداشتم الانم همین ورژن رو سیستمم نصبه
http://soft98.ir/mobile/14574-wonder...r-android.html

----------

*mohssen*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام . از اینجا جدیدترین ورژنش دانلود کنید . من زیاد از این برنامه استفاده میکنم بخاطر تعویض رام .و تا حالا مشکلی نداشتم الانم همین ورژن رو سیستمم نصبه
> http://soft98.ir/mobile/14574-wonder...r-android.html


ورژن جدیدش این نیست ورژن جدیدش 8.0.0.5 هستش و بنده هم از آخرین ورژن (8.0.0.5) استفاده میکنم

----------

*mohssen*

----------


## elnino909

> ورژن جدیدش این نیست ورژن جدیدش 8.0.0.5 هستش و بنده هم از آخرین ورژن (8.0.0.5) استفاده میکنم


ورژن 8.0.0.5 بهمن ماه سال قبل قرار داده شد اما اون لینکی که گذاشتم مال نیمه فروردین امساله و جدیدتره .نمیدونم چرا شرکت ورژن را اینطوری قرار داد اینبار.

اینم تاریخ ورژن ها

Snap9.jpg

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

> ورژن 8.0.0.5 بهمن ماه سال قبل قرار داده شد اما اون لینکی که گذاشتم مال نیمه فروردین امساله و جدیدتره .نمیدونم چرا شرکت ورژن را اینطوری قرار داد اینبار.
> 
> اینم تاریخ ورژن ها
> 
> Snap9.jpg


سلام صبحتون بخیر.همکار گرامی از همون نسخه ای که معرفی فرمودین استفاده کردم ولی متاسفانه باز هم واسه ذخیره فایل های بازیابی شده همون خطاهایی میده که در پست شماره 5 عکسش ضمیمه کردم.ازتون راهنمایی میخوام که باید چکار کنم؟با تشکر

----------

*elnino909*

----------


## elnino909

سلام . مشکلتون فقط کرک کردن هست چون من الان باز تست کردم و مشکلی نبود . اول نرم افزار را کامل حذف کنید و پوشه Wondershare در programs file مسیری که نصب کردید حذف کنید اگع حذف نشد سیستم ریست کنید بعد حذف کنید حتما ریست بعد از حذف برنامه باید انجام بدید .
 بعد که خواستید ورژن جدید نصب کنید *حتما* باید اینترنت قطع باشه تاکید کردم حتما . و نرم افزار را نصب کنید و در نهایت که نصب شد و خواستید کرک کنید *باید برنامه بسته باشه* کنار ساعت ویندوز نگاه کنید اگه ایکون برنامه بود راست کلیک کنید و exit کنید . خوب برید سراغ فایل patch1 و دو فایل اون را کپی کنید جایی که برنامه نصب هست . و فایل path را اجرا کنید 

Snap7.jpg

روی اون عکس سر حیوان کلیک کنید یک پنجره باز میشه 

Snap8.jpg

yes انتخاب میکنید بعدش گزینه علامت زده شده را انتخاب کنید . در مسیری که برنامه نصب شده این فایل قرار داره C:\Program Files\Wondershare\MobileGo

اگه 64 بیتی باشه Program Files x64 

Snap9.jpg

و برنامه کرک میشه . الان اینترنت میتونید وصل کنید . فقط دو نکته که گفتم مهمه اول اینترنت باید حتما قطع باشه ثانیا واسه کرک کردن برنامه باید بسته باشه

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام . مشکلتون فقط کرک کردن هست چون من الان باز تست کردم و مشکلی نبود . اول نرم افزار را کامل حذف کنید و پوشه Wondershare در programs file مسیری که نصب کردید حذف کنید اگع حذف نشد سیستم ریست کنید بعد حذف کنید حتما ریست بعد از حذف برنامه باید انجام بدید .
>  بعد که خواستید ورژن جدید نصب کنید *حتما* باید اینترنت قطع باشه تاکید کردم حتما . و نرم افزار را نصب کنید و در نهایت که نصب شد و خواستید کرک کنید *باید برنامه بسته باشه* کنار ساعت ویندوز نگاه کنید اگه ایکون برنامه بود راست کلیک کنید و exit کنید . خوب برید سراغ فایل patch1 و دو فایل اون را کپی کنید جایی که برنامه نصب هست . و فایل path را اجرا کنید 
> 
> Snap7.jpg
> 
> روی اون عکس سر حیوان کلیک کنید یک پنجره باز میشه 
> 
> Snap8.jpg
> 
> ...



همین ورژن که شما فرمودین و طبق گفته های شما انجام دادم ولی متاسفانه بازهم واسه ذخیره پیامک ها و مخاطبین و... بازیابی شده همون ارور هایی که عکسش ضمیمه کردم میاد

----------


## maryam_sh

ظاهراً برنامه اکتیو میشه ولی  قسمت  data recovery فایل ها بازیابی می کنم ذخیره نمیشه و با ارور هایی که عکسش ضمیمه کردم مواجه میشم لطفاً راهنمایی کنید

----------


## AMD

یک سوال گوشی شما root  شده یا نه ؟

----------


## maryam_sh

> یک سوال گوشی شما root  شده یا نه ؟


بله روت شده.اگه روت نبود پیامک ها و مخاطبین و... بازیابی نمی شدن.بازیابی  میشن ولی مشکل من این هستش که فایل های بازیابی شده ذخیره نمیشن

----------


## AMD

این هم تست کنید 
*Tenorshare Android Data Recovery 4.3.0*

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> این هم تست کنید 
> *Tenorshare Android Data Recovery 4.3.0*


ممنون.قابلیت هایی که اون داره این نرم افزار نداره

----------


## maryam_sh

سلام همکاران گرامی کسی به نتیجه ای نگرفته؟همچنان منتظر هستم

----------

